# Criteria for 3 day working week



## dwreckkelly (12 Nov 2011)

Hello
 I need to clarify the requirements for a 3 day working week,  so an employee can draw benefit from the remaining 2 Days. Is it based on hours i.e 8 hours per day, Can an employee work more than 8 hours in the day eg If an employee works 9 hours on monday 9.50 hours on tuesday 10 hours on wednesday but is off for the subsequent thursday and Friday. Does this satisfy the criteria for a 3 day working week. Is it strictly  based on 24 hours i.e 8 hous multiplied by 3
Regards
derek


----------



## moxy (12 Nov 2011)

the department of social protection has a very good web page that might answer your question, i think its welfare.ie


----------



## dwreckkelly (13 Nov 2011)

I can't see specifics of hours per day


----------



## Black Sheep (13 Nov 2011)

Cos there are none!

 If you work 1 hour that's counted by SW as if you worked a full day. The reason being you are not available for work on that day.
However at the other end of the scale there are no guidelines, whether you work 6,8 or 10 hours, a day is a day

There are other issues around 3 day week and signing for the other days depending what went before the 3 day week. Were you working full time/signing full time.
It's a complex area so maybe it might worth having a chat SW or Citizens Information


----------



## Berni (13 Nov 2011)

Black Sheep said:


> Cos there are none!
> 
> However at the other end of the scale there are no guidelines, whether you work 6,8 or 10 hours, a day is a day



Its not quite that simple. The hours may be looked at to see if you have suffered a substantial loss of employment.
Eg:
If you had been working 5 x 7.5 hour days = 37.5 hrs per week, 
and then started working 3 x 12 hr days = 36 hrs per week, 
you can't sign on for the three days you aren't working.


----------



## eastbono (13 Nov 2011)

A 3 day x 12 hr shift for sw purposes is considered full time and you would not be entitled to any sw payment.

Casual work is not normally counted in hours but in days worked the exception being 3x12.

For JSB and JSA Sunday at present is not classed as a work day (the exception being 3x12) but I did read on a Sunday paper that this exemption for Sunday may go in the forthcoming budget.


----------



## Black Sheep (14 Nov 2011)

I can't find any regulation that states you are restricted to 8hours x3 to be eligible for part JB. Am I missing something?


----------

